# Browning BDA 9mm



## ckt69 (Sep 24, 2011)

dated to 1977 euro heel release...hard to find anything about would like some info about the gun...and are they rare ive never heard of them....thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

it is essentially an early sig p220..... produced for browning by sig from 77 thru 80. some interest by browning collectors and sig collectors since they were not a very popular seller at the time. not a high value collector tho.... nice shooter like all sigs and brownings. not desired as a self defense sidearm due to the heel mounted mag release.


----------



## ckt69 (Sep 24, 2011)

any idea on the price see if i got a good deal or not...thanks again


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ckt69 said:


> any idea on the price see if i got a good deal or not...thanks again


nope


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll find you a Browning BDA 9mm if you can find me an HK VP-70


----------

